# SVN ebuild bestimmten Tag auschecken lassen...

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein ebuild für xine-lib SVN. Nun möchte ich gerne, daß der Zustand vom 10. Januar 2010 ausgecheckt wird, weil sonst meine Patches nicht mehr funktionieren. Wie bekommt man das hin?

G. R.

----------

## schachti

Herausfinden, welche Version das ist, und mittels der Option -r diese Version auswählen.

----------

## Necoro

oder als Revision gleich "{2010-01-10}" angeben  :Smile:  (ja - das geht ... siehe http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.5/svn.tour.revs.specifiers.html )

----------

## schachti

Dürfte aber nur zuverlässig funktionieren, so lange es an dem Tag nur eine Revision gab, oder? Gibt es mehrere und möchte man eine bestimmte, klappt das AFAIK nur, wenn man gerade die letzte Revision des entsprechenden Tages möchte...

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ihr meint man müßte also das ebuild gleich verändern? Oder kann man dem emerge Vorgang so was auf den Weg geben?

G. R.

----------

## Necoro

du kannst die revision in ESVN_REVISION beim emergen angeben ...

also zB (ungetestet):

```
ESVN_REVISION="{2010-01-10}" emerge -av xine-lib
```

Näheres siehe /usr/portage/eclass/subversion.eclass

----------

## tuam

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Nun möchte ich gerne, daß der Zustand vom 10. Januar 2010 ausgecheckt wird, weil sonst meine Patches nicht mehr funktionieren. Wie bekommt man das hin?

 

Manuell auschecken und einen Tarball draus machen?

FF,

Daniel

----------

